# ETKA 7.0: Soft diagnostique VW SEAT



## jouini87 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*ETKA is the electronic parts catalogue for VAG group cars, including Volkswagen, SEAT, Skoda and Audi*[/COLOR

http://rapidshare.com/files/25409385...VIN.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25409385...VIN.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25409385...VIN.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25409384...VIN.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25409384...VIN.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25409691...VIN.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25409694...VIN.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25409694...VIN.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25409694...VIN.part09.rar


NOTE:
- With this application you can search for online VIN's and you can make automatic update from the internet.
- Beside this release doesn't include HARDLOCK Drivers.
- Extract those files to new folder, before extracting another big arhive to drive C:​


----------



## dali01 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

Merciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع 
وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## marwanelbendary (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور يا أجمد باشمهندس
وربنا يباركلك
ولو فيه حاجة ممكن تكون بتدور عليها 
ألاقيهالك عندي (ياريت)


----------



## jouini87 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

marwanelbendary قال:


> الله ينور يا أجمد باشمهندس
> وربنا يباركلك
> ولو فيه حاجة ممكن تكون بتدور عليها
> ألاقيهالك عندي (ياريت)


بارك الله فيك أخي،وإن شاء الله أفيدكم بمواضيع أخرى


----------



## jouini87 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع
> وبانتظار جديدك


 شكرا لك أخي


----------



## sayed11085 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج بس فى مشكله انا بسطب البرنامج بس اللغه بتاعه البرنامج نفسه جايه رموز وانت بتسطب لو سمحتم اللى عنده حل يبلغنى شكرا


----------



## jouini87 (5 مارس 2010)

.................................


----------



## mohie (27 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا نزلت البرنامج كله بس مش عارف اسطبه ازاى او اشتغل عليه


----------



## redsky123 (18 فبراير 2012)

thanx


----------



## 552mowhs45 (10 مارس 2012)

Silk scarf can add a very complex personality to see your Burberry scarf and a warm hello on a cold dayShoppers regardless of racial report,burberry handbags,totally created coupled with obtaining gender are almost burberry outlet stores always each one are nearly always appreciable to receive low-cost problems Fashion high-end Burberry accessories are hot selling onlineFashion brand Burberry has started almost 150 years ago,burberry outlet, when 21 year old Thomas Burberry opened his clothing store Many design innovations associated with famous Burberry nova check,burberry belts, including the ditch in a uniform for armies around the worldRelated articles： burberry bags burberry outlet burberry wallets


----------

